# Knajjid is transgender



## Mr.cope (Jun 20, 2020)

FTOM Learned from another cite


----------



## Patrick Baitman (Jun 20, 2020)

Big if true. Post proof


----------



## Mr.cope (Jun 20, 2020)

Patrick Baitman said:


> Big if true. Post proof


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jun 20, 2020)

@knajjd


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jun 20, 2020)

Incoming ban.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 20, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


>


----------



## Mr.cope (Jun 20, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Incoming ban.


R.i.p
Making alt asap


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Jun 20, 2020)

It's all coming together now. Looksmax lore is in place.

He hates the gays because *HE IS THE GAYS*


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 20, 2020)

Knew this faggot was a fucking tranny.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 20, 2020)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> It's all coming together now. Looksmax lore is in place.
> 
> He hates the gays because *HE IS THE GAYS*


I'll give the benefit of the doubt but, it would make a lot of sense, the emotional instability, the height, the voice, why serge buys him (her) tons of free shit and allows him (her) to be mad with power.

Canino also has a tranny voice, kinda curious. 

*(USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST)*​


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 20, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> I'll give the benefit of the doubt but, it would make a lot of sense, the emotional instability, the height, the voice, why serge buys him (her) tons of free shit and allows him (her) to be mad with power.
> 
> Canino also has a tranny voice, kinda curious.
> 
> *(USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST)*​


Legit I have never seen such a lack of dimorphism from a male. 
He defo injected E and/or fucked his test levels at some point.


----------



## Mr.cope (Jun 20, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> I'll give the benefit of the doubt but, it would make a lot of sense, the emotional instability, the height, the voice, why serge buys him (her) tons of free shit and allows him (her) to be mad with power.
> 
> Canino also has a tranny voice, kinda curious.
> 
> *(USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST)*​


He also literally looks like a female


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jun 20, 2020)

Stop bullying her
she's cute


----------



## Mr.cope (Jun 20, 2020)

He could’ve lived life on easy mode
Should’ve visited this site or .co before making the decision


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 20, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Legit I have never seen such a lack of dimorphism from a male.
> He defo injected E and/or fucked his test levels at some point.


It's not that he is a MTF, it's that he's a FTM (Female to Male)




As in he is a biological female that transitioned to a MALE, and we know Serge is much more politically centrist and does cuck on quite a lot, aswell as keep tabs on certain females. Knajjd is also known to lie quite a bit tho, so this could be a lie, but that is also a female trait, but it really would explain so much, this is truly DEEP LORE.


----------



## JizzFarmer (Jun 20, 2020)

What does knajjd look like jfl?


----------



## Boots (Jun 20, 2020)

Someone post the female morph of him.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 20, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> It's not that he is a MTF, it's that he's a FTM (Female to Male)
> View attachment 466577
> 
> As in he is a biological female that transitioned to a MALE, and we know Serge is much more politically centrist and does cuck on quite a lot, aswell as keep tabs on certain females. Knajjd is also known to lie quite a bit tho, so this could be a lie, but that is also a female trait, but it really would explain so much, this is truly DEEP LORE.


Holy fuck the plot thickens


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 20, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> What does knajjd look like jfl?



You can literally search him on google images 
Spoiler: looks like a tranny


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 20, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


> @knajjd


----------



## Mr.cope (Jun 20, 2020)

Boots said:


> Someone post the female morph of him.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 20, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> What does knajjd look like jfl?














FTM's pass as males much easier than MTF's do aswell, can you truly say for certain that this man wasn't born as a biological female?


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Jun 20, 2020)

Did you just assume my gender


----------



## Mr.cope (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Mr.cope (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Jun 20, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> View attachment 466589


Would nut in pre T knajjd. Why tf did she transition. Anyways not even Cel tier male tho


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 20, 2020)

@LastGerman Thoughts on this?


----------



## Mr.cope (Jun 20, 2020)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> Would nut in pre T knajjd. Why tf did she transition. Anyways not even Cel tier male tho


5’1 though


----------



## Patrick Baitman (Jun 20, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 466581
> View attachment 466582
> View attachment 466583
> 
> ...


Look at the gay hand posture wtf


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jun 20, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> View attachment 466587


crazy thing is
that only the haircut changed jfl


----------



## pisslord (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Jun 20, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> 5’1 though


LOL. He can be a submissive to a 6' dom mommy tho


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jun 20, 2020)

Patrick Baitman said:


> Look at the gay hand posture wtf
> View attachment 466592


----------



## Mr.cope (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Jun 20, 2020)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> LOL. He can be a submissive to a 6' dom mommy tho


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (Jun 20, 2020)

asd


----------



## Introvertednarc (Jun 20, 2020)

It was nice knowing you bro


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 20, 2020)

Oops! We ran into some problems.
This attachment cannot be shown at this time. Please try back later.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 20, 2020)

*If Knajjd Truly Was Born A Female Guranteed He Still Has Uterus and E and Less Neocortical Neurons + Alcoholic Inebriation means that EVERYONE he ever banned or warned on both incels.is and looksmax.me needs to be reexamined. *


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (Jun 20, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> Oops! We ran into some problems.
> This attachment cannot be shown at this time. Please try back later.


----------



## Mr.cope (Jun 20, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> Oops! We ran into some problems.
> This attachment cannot be shown at this time. Please try back later.





slavcelchinceljawcel said:


> View attachment 466600


----------



## Mr.cope (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jun 20, 2020)

kys you disgusting faggot


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Jun 20, 2020)

just go back to female knajjd, looksmax.me will take turns pumping u full of cum


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 20, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


> kys you disgusting faggot


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 20, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


> kys you disgusting faggot


Bruh delete that fucking quote, you just brought that shit to the second page of this thread.


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (Jun 20, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


> kys you disgusting faggot


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jun 20, 2020)

slavcelchinceljawcel said:


> View attachment 466615


how are you not banned for this annoying shit u fucking bastard


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 20, 2020)

You know what? I think i'm done.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 20, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> I think i'm done


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 20, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


> slavcelchinceljawcel said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 466615


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jun 20, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Y





Ritalincel said:


> Y


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 20, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jun 20, 2020)

he looks like the dude from the vice incel documentary


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 20, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> *If Knajjd Truly Was Born A Female Guranteed He Still Has Uterus and E and Less Neocortical Neurons + Alcoholic Inebriation means that EVERYONE he ever banned or warned on both incels.is and looksmax.me needs to be reexamined. *


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 20, 2020)

Don’t disrespect the supreme kebabcel like this


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jun 20, 2020)

I dont get why knajjd is getting so much hate in this forum, we know he is non dimorphic like most of .co and .me .

He at least doesnt spam off topic with bbc porn


----------



## LastGerman (Jun 20, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> @LastGerman Thoughts on this?



Mogs me.


----------



## Deleted member 7240 (Jun 20, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> What does knajjd look like jfl?


If I was drunk enough I would fuck the shit out of him ngl. He's 5'2 aswell jfl.


----------



## Magnesium (Jun 20, 2020)

His female morph looks like my Albanian friend's wife JFL


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 20, 2020)

Magnesium said:


> His female morph looks like my Albanian friend's wife JFL


Wife's Me XD


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4 (Jun 21, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> I'll give the benefit of the doubt but, it would make a lot of sense, the emotional instability, the height, the voice, why serge buys him (her) tons of free shit and allows him (her) to be mad with power.
> 
> Canino also has a tranny voice, kinda curious.
> 
> *(USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST)*​


and it's kind of curious just how similar you are to that bald cunt "Jack Peterson". 

remember; you quit the incels.is server the very moment that i started talking in depth about the sort of person you are. don't embarrass yourself again. please.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 11, 2020)

knajjd said:


> and it's kind of curious just how similar you are to that bald cunt "Jack Peterson".
> 
> remember; you quit the incels.is server the very moment that i started talking in depth about the sort of person you are. don't embarrass yourself again. please.


leak some on here. i only know what he wants everyone to know about himself via his youtube appearances. a one sided story needs some spice


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 11, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> leak some on here. i only know what he wants everyone to know about himself via his youtube appearances. a one sided story needs some spice


I left the server because I didn't want to risk getting unfairly banned by her in a drunken rage which she has done to others in the past, and she heavily implied she was ready to ban me permanently on looksmax if I defended myself further. She is free to try and "leak" anything, there's nothing on me, never has been, never will be. Good luck. The worst things I have done on discord are spamming BBC bait and shock shit, I haven't even seen any fake DM's yet surprisingly, there's literally nothing, inb4 they start working on that now.


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Jul 11, 2020)

fogs me


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Jul 11, 2020)

knajjd said:


> and it's kind of curious just how similar you are to that bald cunt "Jack Peterson".
> 
> remember; you quit the incels.is server the very moment that i started talking in depth about the sort of person you are. don't embarrass yourself again. please.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 11, 2020)

@knajjd ban this homo his username is @knajjd


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Jul 12, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> @knajjd


----------



## Nisse (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Jul 12, 2020)

Nisse said:


> Ritalincel said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 510106


----------



## Nisse (Jul 12, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 510106


💢


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Jul 12, 2020)

pisslord said:


> View attachment 466593


*he is a biological male just an utter abomination, if you actually believe he is "FtM" when he constantly lies about shit and makes stuff up.*
*
it seems he has finally taken the pink pill and addicted to all the attention he gets for being a pretty boy
*
*he will become an actual tranny VERY soon.*


----------



## Deleted member 4 (Jul 12, 2020)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> *he is a biological male just an utter abomination, if you actually believe he is "FtM" when he constantly lies about shit and makes stuff up.*
> 
> *it seems he has finally taken the pink pill and addicted to all the attention he gets for being a pretty boy*
> 
> *he will become an actual tranny VERY soon.*


DUH? are you mentally retarded??? i'm not female-to-male, how could i be a mod over here or on incels.is if i were? that screenshot off discord is from 2017~, when a bunch of imbeciles off kiwifarms/lolcow/r9k were fooling around in the incel server that i was a moderator in. i was just fucking around w/ them. i'm obviously not biologically female, and i certainly don't want anyone to think that. i can't believe that i have to say this. the very fact that people are actually entertaining the idea that i'm a female-to-male tranny is insulting. i've always had a penis and i HATE females.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jul 12, 2020)

knajjd said:


> i've always had a penis


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 12, 2020)

trans or not i'd ravage that bussy like there's NO tomorrow

no homo tho


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Jul 12, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> trans or not i'd ravage that bussy like there's NO tomorrow
> 
> no homo tho


You are fucking gay if he is not wearing a wig


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 12, 2020)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> You are fucking gay if he is not wearing a wig


not like it'd make much of a difference


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Jul 12, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> not like it'd make much of a difference


Blowjob only


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 12, 2020)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Blowjob only


no i'll just pretend it's a women with short hair


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 12, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> View attachment 466565


Makes sense


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Jul 12, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> no i'll just pretend it's a women with short hair


Yeah a woman with a dick


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 12, 2020)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Yeah a woman with a dick


cant see pp during blowjob only mine no homo


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 12, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> trans or not i'd ravage that bussy like there's NO tomorrow
> 
> no homo tho


Sorry bro but
@knajjd


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 12, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Sorry bro but
> @knajjd


imma keep it 100 dawg we aint about lying at papa's place, yknow i mean dawg?


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Jul 30, 2020)

Bump


----------



## ThreadMatters (Aug 4, 2020)

love her or hate her she's spitting straight cum


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Aug 4, 2020)

I would bang him ded srs


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jan 5, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jan 5, 2021)

with a normal height and voice would slay jbs


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 4, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> with a normal height and voice would slay jbs


@portuguesecel 

he's goodlooking


----------



## mogstar (Apr 4, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> @portuguesecel
> 
> he's goodlooking


What’s his voice like ?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 4, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> What’s his voice like ?


transgender


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 4, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> What’s his voice like ?







mogs be to Istanbul and back


----------



## mogstar (Apr 4, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> View attachment 1073061
> 
> mogs be to Istanbul and back


You are a foot taller than him


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 4, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> You are a foot taller than him


it's all about face

even if he just had a normal voice he could get some, people have done tinder/yubo experiments with him he does well


----------



## mogstar (Apr 4, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> it's all about face
> 
> even if he just had a normal voice he could get some, people have done tinder/yubo experiments with him he does well


It’s not all about face when he is high E and 5’2


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Apr 4, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> It’s not all about face when he is high E and 5’2


stop bumping this closet homo thread


----------



## .👽. (Apr 4, 2021)

knajjd said:


> DUH? are you mentally retarded??? i'm not female-to-male, how could i be a mod over here or on incels.is if i were? that screenshot off discord is from 2017~, when a bunch of imbeciles off kiwifarms/lolcow/r9k were fooling around in the incel server that i was a moderator in. i was just fucking around w/ them. i'm obviously not biologically female, and i certainly don't want anyone to think that. i can't believe that i have to say this. the very fact that people are actually entertaining the idea that i'm a female-to-male tranny is insulting. i've always had a penis and i HATE females.


We need a proof that you have a penis


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 4, 2021)




----------

